
GSoC wrap-up – Splitting Servo's script crate - wyoh
https://blog.servo.org/2018/08/09/gsoc-generic-servo/
======
karulont
Sure, compilation time and memory usage was improved, but what about the
runtime performance and memory usage?

------
papaf
If Servo has a script crate does this mean that rust programs have the option
of having an embedded JavaScript interpreter?

